# Got A Sunburst Tele With Non-White Pick Guard? Please Post Pics!



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I am about to pick up a used sunburst Classic '50s Esquire (just waiting for a new neck to arrive from Fender). When I get it I will be switching it over to a normal Tele configuration. At the moment I plan to put OV '58 pickups in there but will also consider OV '52s. The new pickup configuration will necessitate a wiring change to traditional Tele wiring. So I've got those changes pretty much figured out and the only other thing I have to decide on is which pick guard to put on there. I am considering mint green and black (particularly if the burst on the guitar is rather dark), but parchment and tortoise are also options. I don't want a white pick guard on there.

To help me decide can those of you who own sunburst Teles (or Esquires) and have pick guards that are any colour other than white please post photos? Seeing them might help me to make a decision.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2016)

Tortoise?
(google pics)










Maybe in a different shape?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mine is mint green, as per the typical ~1960 Telecaster Custom. I'm thinking of going 3 ply black red black for a change.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Mine is mint green, as per the typical ~1960 Telecaster Custom. I'm thinking of going 3 ply black red black for a change.



Please don't talk about Tele Customs as I want one badly!

Maybe one of these days I'll find one on the used market or will get myself a Japanese model.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> Please don't talk about Tele Customs as I want one badly!
> 
> Maybe one of these days I'll find one on the used market or will get myself a Japanese model.


Look on ebay for a Classic Vibe Custom body, and buy a neck to suit. 

I bought my CVC because it was gorgeous and 1/10 of the price of a custom shop '62 custom


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This was my '52 RI...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Look on ebay for a Classic Vibe Custom body, and buy a neck to suit.
> 
> I bought my CVC because it was gorgeous and 1/10 of the price of a custom shop '62 custom



I am seriously considering going that route at some point.

Buy one cheap, keep the body, junk or sell everything else, through on a new neck and install new electronics, and bingo!

The only problem is that the necks I previously looked at all come from the US and, after the exchange rate, they were stupidly expensive. That being said, I didn't go so far as to check Ebay or anything so I suppose I could find one at a reasonable price with a bit of effort.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Guard by forum member GTmaker


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> I am seriously considering going that route at some point.
> 
> Buy one cheap, keep the body, junk or sell everything else, through on a new neck and install new electronics, and bingo!
> 
> The only problem is that the necks I previously looked at all come from the US and, after the exchange rate, they were stupidly expensive. That being said, I didn't go so far as to check Ebay or anything so I suppose I could find one at a reasonable price with a bit of effort.


My issue with ordering an expensive neck is the inability to put your hands on it first. I'm tempted to buy an uncarved blank and carve it myself to my own comfort.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> My issue with ordering an expensive neck is the inability to put your hands on it first. I'm tempted to buy an uncarved blank and carve it myself to my own comfort.



I agree. That is why I am considering a Fender replacement neck. That way there is at least something to go by.

I am now actively searching for a CVC body but I also stumbled across a Classic '60s on Kijiji. If I can work out a deal for that I can take my time with the Partscaster.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> I agree. That is why I am considering a Fender replacement neck. That way there is at least something to go by.
> 
> I am now actively searching for a CVC body but I also stumbled across a Classic '60s on Kijiji. If I can work out a deal for that I can take my time with the Partscaster.


I'm hoping that the Baja 50's neck is the neck for me. I haven't found one local to try out though. I do really really like the AVRI 52 neck though


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The AVRI necks are great, but expensive on Ebay, etc. A Baja neck should come at a much more reasonable price.

I am still hoping to snag the Classic '60s that I saw in the online classifieds but the owner lives 2 1/2 hours away which is a significant logistical issue.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> The AVRI necks are great, but expensive on Ebay, etc. A Baja neck should come at a much more reasonable price.
> 
> I am still hoping to snag the Classic '60s that I saw in the online classifieds but the owner lives 2 1/2 hours away which is a significant logistical issue.


Baja necks seems to pull around 300 bucks plus shipping. So probably 500 Canadian by the time it lands.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Baja necks seems to pull around 300 bucks plus shipping. So probably 500 Canadian by the time it lands.



I saw an AVRI neck for about $300 on Ebay yesterday. Or maybe it was Reverb. Either way, it was in the $300-$350 range and looked good in the pictures.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> I saw an AVRI neck for about $300 on Ebay yesterday. Or maybe it was Reverb. Either way, it was in the $300-$350 range and looked good in the pictures.


That's cheap. The avri necks I saw on ebay today were in the 600 CAD range.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's a picture of mine with a white pearloid pickguard. Opposite of you though, I'm actually switching it (and another guitar) back to a 3-ply white pickguard soon. I used to think white pickguards were a bit boring, but it really is a classic look.


----------

